# new midnight commander can not install



## mfaridi (Dec 15, 2009)

today after cvsup I see new midnight commander is comming so I delete old one and start
make install clean but after few build I see this error


```
checking for manual formatting macros... -mandoc
checking for option to disable ANSI color in manuals... none
checking if nroff accepts -Tlatin1 or -Tascii... -Tlatin1
checking for file... true
checking for -L option to file command... yes
checking for subshell support... yes
configure: error: Value of the screen library is incorrect
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to fjoe@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.0-pre4/config.log" including the output of
the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/mc.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## ProFTP (Dec 15, 2009)

```
portupgrade -rf mc
```


----------



## xMEFISTOFELx (Dec 15, 2009)

No changes:


```
configure: error: Value of the screen library is incorrect
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to fjoe@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.0-pre4/config.log" including the output of
the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/mc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/mc.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20091215-31954-1pctde2-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=mc-4.6.2 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=4.6.2 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! misc/mc (mc-4.6.2)    (configure error)
```


----------



## xMEFISTOFELx (Dec 15, 2009)

Solved in last port update.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 16, 2009)

but after update ports and install mc with SLANG support , the border is broken and it is very ugly
and I see new problem some file in MC have color and I do not like some color like pink and I do not know how I can change them ?


----------



## xMEFISTOFELx (Dec 16, 2009)

I have no problem with this MC I configured it with all options


```
_OPTIONS_READ=mc-4.7.0pre4
WITH_SLANG=true
WITH_ICONV=true
WITH_NLS=true
WITH_EDIT=true
WITH_X11=true
WITH_SUBSHELL=true
WITH_SAMBA=true
```


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 16, 2009)

but I have problem with that and when I make that by slang , mc is very ugly and terrible and border are not clear


----------

